# Computrainer Spin Analysis



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Any coaches out there actively using Computrainer SpinScan to productively improve your clients' pedal motion?

I have an opportunity to pick up a used one and would like to apply it to my bike fit practice.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Effect of pedaling technique on mechani... [Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Put it this way, the Computrainer is a great training tool (I have one and have previously run a multirider training centre using them). But spin scan is typically over hyped, poorly understood and mostly used as a belief based tool.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's my question: I've been battle problems with my left leg all year. Now after surgery and weeks on crutches, I'm beginning recovery and strengthening my leg. I have access to a Computrainer and it would be nice to have a metric to gauge recovery at PT other than how much my knee hurts. What is the relevant information that can be learned from spin scan and how should I setup a test for it?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Put it this way, the Computrainer is a great training tool (I have one and have previously run a multirider training centre using them). But spin scan is typically over hyped, poorly understood and mostly used as a belief based tool.


I've had mine since 2003 and agree with you. About the only thing I've really found useful (perhaps) is when I started having issues with my left leg, I could look at spin scan and see my power was much less in that leg as I expected. After some therapy, the power became much more balanced between right/left.

As far as anything else (pedaling in circles, etc) I think it's meaningless.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Here's my question: I've been battle problems with my left leg all year. Now after surgery and weeks on crutches, I'm beginning recovery and strengthening my leg. I have access to a Computrainer and it would be nice to have a metric to gauge recovery at PT other than how much my knee hurts. What is the relevant information that can be learned from spin scan and how should I setup a test for it?


If you have two legs, then all that matters is two legged power, so focus on that.

In 2007 I had a lower left leg amputation. This was my progress:


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Appreciate the responses. 

I've heard the argument to "just mash the pedals" and it's hard to accept after years of brainwashing. 

But seriously, I was thinking the Computrainer would be good to identify any major power changes with bike fit adjustments. I guess you wouldn't need SpinScan for that, though.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

velocanman said:


> I've heard the argument to "just mash the pedals" and it's hard to accept after years of brainwashing.


In my view, it's a fairly good argument. But that doesn't mean an analysis can't be helpful. For example, mashing straight down on the pedal when it is is at bottom dead center (as quite a few riders do) means the rider is applying force not used for forward propulsion. An analysis would at least make a rider aware of this.

/w


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> If you have two legs, then all that matters is two legged power, so focus on that.
> 
> In 2007 I had a lower left leg amputation. This was my progress:


I've seen your chart before and I agree that cycling performance has little to do with leg balance (although that chart is n=1). What I'm asking is more overall health oriented. Assuming I was pretty close to equal leg strength pre-injury I'd like to have a way of measuring how well I'm recovering. It seems the majority of coaches agree that spin scan is a misused tool with results that are often misinterpreted. What are people interpreting wrong? Is it simply the leg balance == performance fallacy? Can anything useful be learned from spin scan? If so, what is the proper test to do?


----------



## dogshine (Apr 11, 2010)

good info


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

It sounds like there are some new power trainers set to hit the market soon. I might hold off on the Computrainer for now.

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2012/08/...campaign=Feed:+DcRainmaker+(DC+Rainmaker)&m=1


----------

